# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  اخونا هدوء سافر الى ابو ظبي ويعتذر منكم على الغياب

## الوردة الاردنية

مرحبا اخواني واخواتي اعضاء المنتدى الحبيب " الحصن "
اليوم وصلتني مسج من اخونا هدوء " ابو تميم " بحكي فيها :
انه اليوم سافر وما بده يعمل بالمنتدى كركبة بخبر سفره 
وطلب مني اعتذر عن غيابه عن المنتدى بسبب سفره المفاجئ الى ابو ظبي للعمل 

فدعونا جميعا نتمنى لاخونا هدوء الرجوع بالسلامة الى اهله واحبابه

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

بالتوفيييييييييييييييييييق

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*أنار الله دربك في كل ذهاب وإياب...*

----------


## (dodo)

الله ينورلك دربك هدوء
تروح وترجع بالسلامة 
لا اطول علينا  :4022039350: 
امنياتي لك بالتوفيق  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تروح وترجع بالسلامه 

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

امييييييييييييييييييييييين يا رب

----------


## محمد العزام

بالسلامة يارب 


وسفرة موفقة

----------


## &روان&

الله يرجعك بالسلامة

----------


## shams spring

*هدو9وو9و9و9و9و9و9وو9و9ءة 
ترو9و9و9ح وترجع بالسلامة يا رب 
وربي يوفقك وينور دربك وين ما كنت تكون 
رح نفتقدك بالمنتــدى كتيـــــر*   :C06a766466:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*تروح وترجع بالسلامه ،،*

----------

